# Any experience with Malarkey shingles?



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't know Malarkeys full line of products, but eveything I read about them is that it is a quality shingle.

They have an impact resistant version composed of modified bitumen which seems to be far superior that a standard asphalt shingle.

If there is an upcharge for the algae resistant granules, it should only be about $ 1.00 to $ 1.50 per square and is definitely worth it if your home is in a moist and shadowed environment prone to algae discolorization.

If it is the 3M product, the algfae resistant warranty is for the first ten years.

Ed


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

I have been in Alaska for 9 years and approximately 85% of the roofs we install are Malarkey Legacys or Alaskans. They are modified and are able to withstand 100+mph winds. IMO I would use Malarkey because I feel that they are a high quality shingle.

Keith


----------

